# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Klysma,waar kan ik dat krijgen?

## WannabeHappy

Hallo ik ben nieuw en heb even een vraagje. 

Ik vroeg me af of iemand van jullie wist waar ik een klysma kan krijgen.Ik worstel al lange tijd met acne en ben toch tot besef gekomen dat al die middeltjes die je op je huid moet smeren niet helpen en als dat wel zo is dat dat maar een tijdelijke fixatie is.Ik moet dus bij de wortel beginnen en dat houdt in dat ik mijn organen schoon moet houden.Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat o.a mijn lever en darmen niet goed functioneren omdat ze of te veel giftige stoffen bevatten of simpelweg overbelast zijn.Een goede reiniging is dus noodzakelijk.Het disfunctioneren van lever resulteert dus weer in acne.Lever en huid zijn met elkaar verbonden daar is geen twijfel over mogelijk.Dus ik zou graga bij de darmen willen beginnen en om te beginnen een klysma willen uitvoeren, alleen weet ik niet waar ik die uit kan laten voeren.Ik neem aan dat een gewone doktor dat niet doet en zon 7 daagse verblijf in een kuur oord is me toch echt te duur.Dus ik vroeg me af of iemand van jullie wist waar je uberhaupt een klysma laat uitvoeren en meer details zijn natuurlijk ook altijd welkom. 

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## mysterie

ehhmm,tja op internet wellicht?

ik geloof dat het wel heilzaam kan zijn,maar niet geprobeerd..

in amerika is colonscopie heel gewoon..

----------


## MIZZEJANS

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Maurice uit 2800 Mechelen

Ukan een colonreiniging laten doen te Mechelen op volgend adres:

DHYANA
CENTRUM VOOR TANTRA EN LICHAAMSWERK
LIEVE COECKELBERGH
ACACIASTRAAT 88-90
2800 MECHELEN

015//41.73.84

U kan ook gistpillen dagelijks nemen.
Deze zuiveren het bloed. Zeker aan te raden. Te koop in natuurwinkels - apothekers - grootwarenhuizen enz... 

Ukan mij altijd contacteren op mijn e-mailadres ///

[email protected]

Groetjes en succes gewenst

----------


## samsara

Hallo, WannaBeHappy

probeer eens bitterzout, is minder resoluut, maar reinigt en ontslakt je maag en darmen in 1 keer. Verkrijgbaar bij drogist en apotheek, oplossen in water, opdrinken en je haalt de wc waarschijnlijk al niet meer..... :blink:  :Wink:  
Goedkoop en doeltreffend....
Suk6,
groetjes, Walter
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------


## samsara

Acnee is trouwens goed met Reiki te behandelen, er is binnen Reiki ook een ontgiftingstechniek, en methodes om je bloed te zuiveren.
Reiki zal tevens de oorsprong aanpakken, wat op den duur langduriger herstel mogelijk maakt. Een klysma werkt slechts tijdelijk....

Sukses, Walter
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------


## Nil

Hey,

Ik heb er eentje besteld via www.darmreiniging.dotnetwebsite.com

Betrouwbaar en goede informatie.

Veel succes&#33;

----------


## Gast: Mike

> _Originally posted by WannabeHappy_@29-08-2004, 09:27:26
> *Hallo ik ben nieuw en heb even een vraagje. 
> 
> Ik vroeg me af of iemand van jullie wist waar ik een klysma kan krijgen.Ik worstel al lange tijd met acne en ben toch tot besef gekomen dat al die middeltjes die je op je huid moet smeren niet helpen en als dat wel zo is dat dat maar een tijdelijke fixatie is.Ik moet dus bij de wortel beginnen en dat houdt in dat ik mijn organen schoon moet houden.Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat o.a mijn lever en darmen niet goed functioneren omdat ze of te veel giftige stoffen bevatten of simpelweg overbelast zijn.Een goede reiniging is dus noodzakelijk.Het disfunctioneren van lever resulteert dus weer in acne.Lever en huid zijn met elkaar verbonden daar is geen twijfel over mogelijk.Dus ik zou graga bij de darmen willen beginnen en om te beginnen een klysma willen uitvoeren, alleen weet ik niet waar ik die uit kan laten voeren.Ik neem aan dat een gewone doktor dat niet doet en zon 7 daagse verblijf in een kuur oord is me toch echt te duur.Dus ik vroeg me af of iemand van jullie wist waar je uberhaupt een klysma laat uitvoeren en meer details zijn natuurlijk ook altijd welkom. 
> 
> Alvast bedankt.*


Klisma&#39;s zijn inderdaad zeer reinigend en drijven de gifststoffen zeer goed uit het lichaam. Kan u wel de klisma&#39;s komen toedienen, mits ondelinge afspraak. Zo moet u nergens naar toe en zijn de kosten minimaal.

----------


## Maraat

Gewoon voor de gistpillen gaan, heeft bij mij ook geholpen :-)

----------


## Snope

Heb je www.goedkope-medicijnen.nl geprobeerd.
Op aanvraag is hier veel te verkijgen tegen redelijke prijzen vanuit een Nederlandse apotheek

----------


## Jennie68

*Ik vroeg me af of iemand van jullie wist waar ik een klysma kan krijgen?*

Even een snelle reaktie: je kunt een heel goede en goedkope set bestellen bij http://www.lekkerinmnvel.nl/

----------

